# Water treatment test kit



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Anybody have a recomendation for a good test kit for Water softeners and R/O's?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Check out PollardWater.com


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a Hach kit for hardness and Hydrogen Suflide and a handheld TDS meter for, you guessed it... TDS.






Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Anybody have a recomendation for a good test kit for Water softeners and R/O's?


 Good question...I want to get into water treatment more. My son bought a well service rig and it needs a little work but thats another area for us(or rather him) to branch out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I use a Hach kit for hardness and Hydrogen Suflide and a handheld TDS meter for, you guessed it... TDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I installed an RO system under my kitchen sink (I was tired of carrying bottled water gallons home) and the only test I could perform was using a test strip from my fish tank. You know the test strip which has like (5) test areas on it. It tests the fish tank water for nitrates, nitrites, etc.

Paul, do have a link for the more sophisticated items that you use? In front of a customer, I'd like to have a decent test kit.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I installed an RO system under my kitchen sink (I was tired of carrying bottled water gallons home) and the only test I could perform was using a test strip from my fish tank. You know the test strip which has like (5) test areas on it. It tests the fish tank water for nitrates, nitrites, etc.
> 
> Paul, do have a link for the more sophisticated items that you use? In front of a customer, I'd like to have a decent test kit.


 
For hardness

http://www.hach.com/hc/search.produ...eU5TWm5kV1Z6ZEVaUVdWWkdNVEk1TkE9PUNUWTRPVA==|

For Hydrogen Suflide


http://www.hach.com/hc/search.produ...RXlPVFEyT0RrMk56azRNalVtWjNWbGMzUkdVQT09QQ==|


For total disolved solids I use something like this

http://www.hach.com/hc/search.produ...wLinkLabel=Pocket+Pal+TDS+Tester+(10-1990+TDS)

you can get TDS meters for quite a bit less though and I don't think there's any pracital difference when it comes to testing potable water. Something like this would be just as good.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CHEQ8wIwBQ#








Paul


----------

